# Dégoût nourriture



## Louanne (5 Août 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,
J'ai actuellement un enfant de 20 mois en accueil, et ce depuis bientôt 1an.
Les repas ont toujours été compliqués, c'est comme ci ça le dégoûtait. Il peut passer des semaines à ne rien manger le midi. Par contre le yaourt pas de souci.
On a tout essayé, lui expliquer, pas de dessert s'il ne goute pas, le descendre de table, négocier, montrer que les autres mange avec appétit : il est content pour les autres, mais ça s'arrête là.
Il ne sait même pas le goût de son plat qu'il demande le dessert.
Il est encore aux purées, on a essayé des morceaux à piquorer, des fruits, il a toujours une grimace de dégoût.
Le soir, ça lui arrive de manger par contre.
Si quelqu'un a une piste à explorer, ça serait vraiment bien.... Car je sent que ce n'est pas une "comédie" mais ça le répugne.
Louanne


----------



## mamytata (5 Août 2022)

Bonjour, cet enfant est peut-être atteint de néophobie ?????
Avoir avec le médecin.
Rien de grave en soi avant ses 4 ans.


----------



## Louanne (5 Août 2022)

Le papa en a parlé plusieurs fois avec le médecin, pour celui ci, rien de grave, une passade ...
Merci de votre réponse


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Août 2022)

En soit la neophobie ne présente pas de caractère de gravité. C'est un trouble assez rependu chez le jeune enfant. Ne pas focaliser dessus. Proposer à l'enfant d'infimes quantités des aliments refusés. Une assiette bien remplie aura l'effet contraire à celui recherché.


----------



## Lijana (5 Août 2022)

bonjour,
c'est peut-être un trouble de l'Oralité alimentaire. Et la nourriture ne lui fait pas plaisir, manger ne lui fait pas plaisir.


----------



## Lijana (5 Août 2022)

les orthophoniste peuvent aider pour cela.


----------



## nounoucat1 (5 Août 2022)

Bonsoir si le médecin ne s'inquiète pas il faut en faire autant. Plusieurs questions à se poser que prend ce petit au petit déjeuner et a quelle heure ? Si le petit a un gros petit déjeuner ou s'il grignote dans la matinée il ne peut pas avoir faim le midi ?? Il faudrait aussi savoir ce qu'il aime manger le soir ou en général pour lui servir son plat préféré de temps en temps. 
Comment est ce petit physiquement maigre ?


----------



## Griselda (5 Août 2022)

Surtout parce que ça a toujours été le cas je proposerais aux PE de l'emmener voir un orthophiste qui pourrait bien detenir la solution derrière un trouble de l'oralité (une hyper sensibilité dans la bouche).

Quoi qu'il arrive menacer est une très mauvaise idée car on ne fait alors que renforcer ce qui pourrait sinon evoluer.

Est ce qu'on a remarqué d'autre particularité dans sa façon de jouer par exemple? D'entrer en relation avec les autres... ?


----------



## Griselda (5 Août 2022)

possible aussi qu'il ait une intolérance à un aliment courant, du coup il se méfie d'un peu tout car il a remarqué qu'il avait mal au ventre peu après manger?


----------



## Louanne (10 Août 2022)

Merci à toutes pour vos réponses, je vais en parler avec le papa voir pour consulter un orthophoniste. En lui précisant que je ne suis pas médecin, mais un petit bilan chez un spécialiste peut être bénéfique !!! Bonne journée et merci encore


----------



## liline17 (10 Août 2022)

J'ai eu en accueil un enfant de  2 ans qui ne mangeais presque rien, quand il avait mangé 1 petit suisse et une compote,  de toute sa journée chez moi, c'était déjà une grosse journée.
Il était pourtant tonique et pas maigre du tout.
Sa maman n'avait pas joué la transparence sur ce coup, j'ai donc eu du mal à comprendre.
J'ai fini par l'accepter et au bout de quelques mois, il mangeait un peu plus.


----------



## Tilokeziah974 (10 Août 2022)

Ça me fait pensais à mon neveu qui a un trouble de l’oralité


----------



## coco02 (15 Août 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai eu un enfant dans ce cas aussi. Au début je m'inquiétais aussi car il ne mangeait pas grand chose, comme vous , une rondelle de saucisson en entrée et yaourt sans morceaux en dessert. Les parents ne s'inquiétaient pas car chez eux il mangeait bien. Après plusieurs tentatives pour le nourrir correctement, j'ai demandé ce qu'il mangeait chez eux car à la maison même les pates ne passaient pas. Et là, surprise, cet enfant était nourris qu'avec des Mc do, pizzas, gâteaux apéro, bonbons ( des cochonneries quoi, après on nous explique que l'on doit leur  faire des repas équilibrés!!) du coup j'ai laissé tombé et il mangeait ce qui lui plaisait au menu, je ne lui ai jamais fait un repas spécial.


----------



## nounoucat1 (15 Août 2022)

Et oui déjà quand on vous dit que l'enfant mange bien chez lui et qu'il n'est pas maigre .il faut demander ce qu'il mange. Et si c'est des cochonneries vous ne pouvez pas aller dans ce genre de nourriture . Vous continuez à proposer un repas équilibré comme les copains sans insister et sans commentaire. Manger ou pas tant pis.


----------



## Doudoulib (16 Août 2022)

Bonjour, 
J’ai une amie qui a mangé que des œufs entre 2 et 5 ans.
Aujourd’hui elle a 22 ans et est toujours en bonne santé. Le médecin disait à ces parents : tant que son bilan santé était bon pas besoin de la bousculé.
J’espère que ça t’aidera à te détacher de ce problème.


----------



## nounoucat1 (16 Août 2022)

oui doudoulib il y a toujours des enfants qui mangent exclusivement un aliment ou peu d'aliments et qui vont bien. Seulement une assmat qui prépare les repas se doit de varier et  d'équilibrer les menus. Et c'est tout de même vexant un petit qui refuse ses repas.


----------

